# Water Pump Divider Plate



## BobDole (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm rebuilding the engine of my 1966 GTO. I bought a new set of water pump divider plates, but one of them is slightly different. The old plate has a notch taken out of it so that it fits in between the water pump and the timing chain cover better. The new plate doesn't have this notch taken out. You can see what I'm talking about in the included photos. I don't expect this to cause any issues, but it was odd enough that I wanted to check with you guys before installing it, just to make sure everything's cool.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Some have the "key", some don't. Not an issue. What is an issue is the clearance between the water pump impellor blades and the plate when you lay the plate on the pump (with the gasket in place). You should have about .080-.125" clearance, roughly. If you have .250" of more, you'll need to bend the plate in around the opening to close the gap. Otherwise, the pump won't be very efficient at pumping.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you have the "stamped" impeller or the cast iron one?


----------

